# Muscle soreness



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Does anyone know of anything I can give a wether for muscle soreness? He's started running really hard on the chariot and now is walking like I do after squats... Which is really sore. He needs to run right now but I hate for him to be sore


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Dehydration will cause muscle cramps and aches. Is he drinking plenty of water, and does he have salt?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

You might think about rubbing him down with Absorbine Jr. It works wonders in horses. Plain old aspirin should help, too. It's pain reliever and anti-inflammatory.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

He drinks tons of water. Since then he's gotten better. He's a chubby one so running didn't come natural to him


----------

